# Deere & Company is recalling certain John Deere GX85 and SX85 Riding Mowers.



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

2004 News Releases and Information 



IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE 




Date: September 2004 
Dear John Deere Customer:

In voluntary cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Deere & Company is recalling certain John Deere GX85 and SX85 Riding Mowers.

PROBLEM: The fuel tank may crack and leak fuel presenting a potential for fire or burn injuries.

PRODUCT: John Deere GX and SX85 Riding Mowers with the following model and serial numbers.

Model Serial Numbers 
GX85 M0GX85X145887 through 149328 
SX85 M0SX85X125374 through 126508 


WHAT TO DO: Stop using your riding mower immediately and contact your nearest John Deere dealer to schedule a time to have your fuel tank replaced at no charge to you. Until your mower is repaired PUSH the mower to a location outside the basement or garage and away from any structures.

We hope this recall will not cause you any undue inconvenience. Our efforts are intended to ensure your continued satisfaction with John Deere products and safe operation of your Riding Mower.

If you have any questions, please contact the Customer Communications Center at
1-800-537-8233. 

Sincerely, 

John Deere Worldwide Commercial and Consumer Equipment Division
John Deere Horicon Works


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I wonder if the same company made these tanks that made the ones a couple of years ago that caused recalls for several manufactures. :truth: 

Mark


----------

